# Flying Crank Ghost questions...



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

The measurements will depend on the plans you use. I made one using Kickthefog's instructions. It measures 16"accross by 20" long. There are lots of simpler plans you could use to cut the costs some.

Flying Crank Ghost

or check out all the different designs on hauntproject.com your sure to find something that will work for you.

HauntProject.com - Your visual source for Haunting How-To's


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Is your porch open or enclosed? I had mine on the (open) front porch the first year and it looked really cool but could only be used when there was very little wind or it hung up and tangled. I finally admitted defeat and moved her inside. The FCG is such a great prop it looks great anywhere though!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

The first time I saw an FCG, I was dumbfounded. I had no choice but to ask the homeowner how he did it. He wouldn't give up any information. So, I set off on my quest to find out how it was done. This led me to Love Manor. I don't think he had an FCG, but his graveyard smoked my little mind. I decided to do my own haunt and include the FCG. So, for me, getting her built this year is personal. I know most of the focus this year is on 3-axis skull, and I'm a little behind the times, but this must be done.So, please keep us posted on your progress, CMG. I will do the same.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I used a combination of phantasmechanics instructions
The Flying Crank Ghost - Instructions, Part 1
and Kick the fogs. My motor is an outdoor barbecue rotisserie motor I picked up at a thrift sale for 3 bucks. I have since found 2 more at yard sales, one battery operated. Start looking now, and ASK if they have one!
With its red LED eyes, eerie blue glow and slow deliberate motion it really is one of the most impressive looking props - people are always amazed by it. Go for it and good luck!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I have an open porch, but a lot of trees surrounding the front yard. Hopefully wind won't be too much of a factor.

What's the difference between the motors... will a rotisserie motor work just as good as the Dayton Gear motor. What can I use if I don't want to get the Dayton (price) or can't find a rotisserie motor?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm very pleased with the rotisserie motor. It is a little noisy, but the background noises drown it out anyway. I took it apart, cleaned and greased it, and inspected the wires just for good measure. The action is very slow, a nice effect. 
BTW, I just did a search on ebay for "rotisserie motor" and saw 12 listed - some new, some not.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting this link. I feel confident I can make one now. 

How, just need to ask Blinky to do a group buy for the motors. 



buckaneerbabe said:


> The measurements will depend on the plans you use. I made one using Kickthefog's instructions. It measures 16"accross by 20" long. There are lots of simpler plans you could use to cut the costs some.
> 
> Flying Crank Ghost
> 
> ...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Dionicia, I'm sure that you can. I would check e-bay for your motor or Monster guts has one that will work too! Just take it one step at a time and wala! You have FCG.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Would a windshield wiper motor work BB? I kinda went nuts last year on buying them and have 5 left over.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of rotosserie motors, and would like to make a FCG out of one of them, any pointers would be much appreciated. I am not mechinical in anyway, I may need hubby's help, but really want to have one this year.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

dionicia said:


> Would a windshield wiper motor work BB? I kinda went nuts last year on buying them and have 5 left over.


With the default 12V that a wiper motor takes, a wiper motor is probably too fast. I have been told that you can apply a lower voltage (3V, 5V, etc.) and get a lower RPM. 

The original FCG plans that I saw called for 6 RPM. I built mine (video on the link in my signature) with a 4 RPM motor.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

You can build one with a wiper motor, but it will have to be geared up with bicycle sprockets. The sprocket that drives the armature would need to be about 3 times bigger than the sprocket that you rig up on the motor. That would slow down the RPM's enough to run an FCG. It would be easier to drop the voltage, like Abuani said, but if that causes a problem with overexerting the motor, the sprocket idea would work. It would just take a little more mechanical finessing.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

2 points about the rotosserie motors - as I mentioned in an above post be sure its in sound working order - clean, no bad wires, greased. The other point is to measure your armature for the motor. The motor housing I had was tapered top to bottom. I adjusted measurements accordingly so it sat snug in the support area created by the aluminum "L" beams. In retrospect giving a little room in case that motor goes on me might have been a good idea.
My method of securing the down rod was a bit unconventional. It fit loosely inside the square hole in the rotossierie gear. I solved it by using two wide threaded screws in opposing corners of the square hole. Tightened, these have held the down rod snugly for 2 years now with no sign of loosening.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Chris. What was the downrod made from?Also, what brand was the motor?


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...I didn't think this thread would become this popular. Still reading up on it as we speak...printing stuff out. I started buying some of the stuff tonight. the angle pieces 2 of them and the flat 1" piece, and a couple pulleys...$40. Still need 1 more angle bracket and some of the clips...wow....gonna be a fun project.

Have to start looking/saving for a motor.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

CMG, I thought you were my buddy. I can't believe you would start without me. That's OK, I'll just have to play catch-up next week.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OK so I know I am a little behind the times as well, but this year I will have an FCG and a crypt to put her in. I know everyone here wants to build their own stuff but I cheated with a little help from a fellow haunter named Pugsly. I bought the rig from him and it came out great. I have my FCG now all ready, and she looks awesome. The crypt I am still working on, and it is taking a while, but I think it will be well worth it when I see my girl in action on her very own home. Right now the neighbors are all baffled as to what we are building, they keep driving by looking. Just wait till I add the paint, and moss, and huge skull with bat wings on top


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> OK so I know I am a little behind the times as well, but this year I will have an FCG and a crypt to put her in. I know everyone here wants to build their own stuff but I cheated with a little help from a fellow haunter named Pugsly. I bought the rig from him and it came out great. I have my FCG now all ready, and she looks awesome. The crypt I am still working on, and it is taking a while, but I think it will be well worth it when I see my girl in action on her very own home. Right now the neighbors are all baffled as to what we are building, they keep driving by looking. Just wait till I add the paint, and moss, and huge skull with bat wings on top


Hey, this forum has rules. Let's see some pictures.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

coal miner's ghost said:


> WOW...I didn't think this thread would become this popular. Still reading up on it as we speak...printing stuff out. I started buying some of the stuff tonight. the angle pieces 2 of them and the flat 1" piece, and a couple pulleys...$40. Still need 1 more angle bracket and some of the clips...wow....gonna be a fun project.
> 
> Have to start looking/saving for a motor.


I remember when I was trying to figure one of these out and when I saw the price of the angle iron I went with 1X2's instead for the frame. I did use metal for the arm tho' and of course you have to make sure the motor shaft is long enough to clear the thicker wooden frame. Now that I've made one I realize so many pieces can be left out of the plans or altered. It was really easy!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Speaking of FCG specs, can anyone here tell me how heavy your ghost/marionette can be? I have plans for either 2k9 or 2kx to do a 'Flying Crow Ghost*' and am told that they would be about 5 1/2 lbs. Would that be feasible? 



*Crow T. Robot from MST3K...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Abunai said:


> Hey, this forum has rules. Let's see some pictures.


LOL, I am taking pictures as the crypt is coming along. I promise to post them all when the crypt is done, With FCT flying inside.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Rookie...I haven't started yet buddy... just getting supplies so I have everything here. All I got so far are the 4' angle pieces and the 1" flat stock. I'm still reading instructions and trying to figure out what goes where...lol.

I gotta get the heart still...the motor...and cheesecloth, and styrofoam head...and fishing line...etc. etc.


I'll let ya know when I'm ready.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I gotta get the heart still...the motor...and cheesecloth, and styrofoam head...and fishing line...etc. etc.


I'll let ya know when I'm ready.[/QUOTE]

Hey are you putting a heart in your FCG? Like a red beating heart? I would like to know how you are going to do that. That sounds very cool.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Spookilicious...call me over ambitious, as I haven't even built one before, but yes...I was contemplating putting a heart into my FCG. Don't know how or if it would even work, but I was going to try some type of soft flicker light...kinda like I found here:

Spooky Blue's Halloween Haunt Projects - Spookyfire - Fake Firelight Effect

Don't know how I'd work around the weight...I'll see if I can figure that out somewhere if I get that far.

I'm having a problem finding a motor. Grainger's website says that the Dayton model 2Z806 and 2Z805 models that phantasamechanics.com reccomends are discontinued. ANy ideas what else would work?

I found this one Motors, DC Motors, 12VDC 6.8RPM GEAR MOTOR, 15870 MD

Seems like it might meet the specs...I am wondering about the height of it. but the price is right.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

RookieSpooker said:


> Thanks Chris. What was the downrod made from?Also, what brand was the motor?


My downrod is actually a threaded machine screw about 4" long. The 2 tightening screws counter-threaded with the threads on the machine screw to make it very secure.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have some ok pics in my photobucket of my rig and new ghost in progress I f anyone wants to see . I used aluminium stock from true value for the rig. I could also do measurements if anyone needs them . a FCG is an awesome prop ..If you make one you wont be dissappointed


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> Speaking of FCG specs, can anyone here tell me how heavy your ghost/marionette can be? I have plans for either 2k9 or 2kx to do a 'Flying Crow Ghost*' and am told that they would be about 5 1/2 lbs. Would that be feasible?
> 
> 
> 
> *Crow T. Robot from MST3K...


At the risk of spamming, I was wondering if anyone has given any more thought to my question?


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> At the risk of spamming, I was wondering if anyone has given any more thought to my question?


Thom, 

If you use the aluminum stock frame, it will certainly support 5 1/2 pounds. The big question would be the motor. 

I found a used gear motor at a 'junk' shop in town. It would probably have to work close to its limits to lift that much (my ghost is about two pounds.) A wiper motor would have no problem, if you can get one to rotate slowly enough. I don't know how strong the recommended Grainger motor is.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

coal miner's ghost said:


> I found this one Motors, DC Motors, 12VDC 6.8RPM GEAR MOTOR, 15870 MD


CMG, that motor is slightly smaller than a "D" size battery. There is no way it can handle the torque from the ghost.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

RookieSpooker said:


> CMG, that motor is slightly smaller than a "D" size battery. There is no way it can handle the torque from the ghost.


Try looking at MonsterGuts dot com. They sell a motor very similar to the discontinued Dayton one for the same price.

The Pod

I would post the link but this being my first post, the board won't allow me to post links.....


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Now that I have at least one posting, I can post the link.

Here it is: Electric Motors for Props - FCG Motor - Halloween Prop Building Supplies For The Home Haunter - Monster Guts

The Pod


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, Pod, I may just save my pennies and go for the more dependable motor. If my rig fries halfway through the evening, I will be slightly more than upset. Thanks.


----------



## uncle (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't dismiss using a wiper motor. I have found them to actually be easier to use than a rotisserie motor for this application.

Wiper motors usually have High and Low speed connections. Between these connections and varying the voltage, you can get multiple speeds. So if you use a 3 to 6 volt wal-wart with at least a 1 amp rating, you should have no trouble getting a speed that works very well for a FCG. 

The torque does drop off, but usually not enough to compromise things (unless you use a very heavy ghost, at which point you may need a counter weight).

And if the motor shaft is too short, threaded rod couplers and other options exist.


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Abunai said:


> Thom,
> 
> If you use the aluminum stock frame, it will certainly support 5 1/2 pounds. The big question would be the motor.
> 
> I found a used gear motor at a 'junk' shop in town. It would probably have to work close to its limits to lift that much (my ghost is about two pounds.) A wiper motor would have no problem, if you can get one to rotate slowly enough. I don't know how strong the recommended Grainger motor is.



The Grainger won't lift that, not for long anyway. The ghost should be as light as possible or it puts too much strain on the motor due to the leverage involved. My ghost is really light and I still use a counterweight to balance it.

Don


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with what a wal-wart is... any references for it anywhere. What about wiring a dimmer switch to a wiper motor? 

I'm still looking at the monster guts motor that Pod posted, just also exploring my options...

I also just found this one at Grainger...it's a 4 R.P.M. motor for about half the price... any ideas if this would work?

Grainger Industrial Supply: Gearmotor,AC,4 RPM 6Z906


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

coal miner's ghost said:


> I'm not too familiar with what a wal-wart is... any references for it anywhere. What about wiring a dimmer switch to a wiper motor?
> 
> I'm still looking at the monster guts motor that Pod posted, just also exploring my options...
> 
> ...


That motor will absolutely work. Plenty strong. Should mount well in the aluminum frame. AC input power. 4 RPMs is slower than the original 6 RPMs used by the FCG designers, but it still looks good. Follow the link in my signature to see a video of my FCG using a 4 RPM motor.

P.S. A wal-wart is one of those little black boxes that plugs into a wall socket and transforms the AC power from the outlet into DC power. They come in many different voltages and amperages. You can pick them up for free or very low prices at second hand stores and yard sales ( I got one for 10 cents last Saturday.) I don't know if you could use a conventional dimmer switch to limit the voltage...but if you go with the 4 RPM motor that you linked to, you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

CMG, a wall wart is just another name for a plug-in transformer. The little black boxes that comes with all kinds of electronics and video games. If you look closely, the output voltage and amperage is stamped on the side of each one. I got a BOX of those things from a garage sale for $2.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry Abunai, didn't mean to step on your toes.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

coal miner's ghost said:


> Spookilicious...call me over ambitious, as I haven't even built one before, but yes...I was contemplating putting a heart into my FCG. Don't know how or if it would even work, but I was going to try some type of soft flicker light...kinda like I found here:
> 
> Spooky Blue's Halloween Haunt Projects - Spookyfire - Fake Firelight Effect
> 
> ...


*Coal Miners Ghost if you figure out how to do the heart thing, you have got to let me know, my boys would love that effect. *


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Coal Miners Ghost if you figure out how to do the heart thing, you have got to let me know, my boys would love that effect. *


If you could get the heart shape you're looking for (colored plastic), light it with a couple or more LED's (use one RadioShack 276-036 Blinking Red, and a the rest standard Red LEDs). It'll create a flashing effect (not totally on/off but more of a bright/dim effect with one LED completely off and the other at about half bright, like the heart beating). You can find more information on wiring the blinking LED here: Making LED Creature Eyes. I found this last year while playing around with LEDs and adding them to a few props eyes.

The Pod


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I just PM'd Pugsly, as it seems he's got a couple of more rigs that will be finished in the not to distant future. If what you guys say is true about the weight, I may just use the head and arms/hands. Then I'll drape some sheer fabric over the whole thing. In the long run it may just as well be as it would cost me about a 1/4 of what a complete Crow/Timmy would cost (about $100 as compared to $475)


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

RookieSpooker said:


> Sorry Abunai, didn't mean to step on your toes.


No worries.
It's always good to get confirmation, especially when listening to advice from me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Pod said:


> If you could get the heart shape you're looking for (colored plastic), light it with a couple or more LED's (use one RadioShack 276-036 Blinking Red, and a the rest standard Red LEDs). It'll create a flashing effect (not totally on/off but more of a bright/dim effect with one LED completely off and the other at about half bright, like the heart beating). You can find more information on wiring the blinking LED here: Making LED Creature Eyes. I found this last year while playing around with LEDs and adding them to a few props eyes.
> 
> The Pod



Thanks Pod I appreciate the information, will have mu husband at radio shack this weekend to check it out.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

As far as the power is concerned, we'll just have to wait and see. Pugsly indicated that the motors he's using are about twice as powerful as the Daytonas...


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

The Pod...Thats exactly what i was thinking...coming up with something like that. I have seen plastic hearts online somewhere, just have to look and remember where I found it. I was hoping...depending on weight, on mounting it underneath the styrofoam wig head, should be about heart level I'm thinking. Don't know if it would work or not...just got to get to that step.

Dang it...can't buy from graingers...I don't have a business. I was really hoping to get that motor. I'd hate to scratch my FCG because I can't get a motor. Call me cheap...but I don't wanna have to spend $50 on a motor, even the one from MONSTERGUTS.COM...

I would like to start building my frame now, as I have all the pieces...I just would hate to start without the motor.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

coal miner's ghost said:


> Dang it...can't buy from graingers...I don't have a business. I was really hoping to get that motor. I'd hate to scratch my FCG because I can't get a motor. Call me cheap...but I don't wanna have to spend $50 on a motor, even the one from MONSTERGUTS.COM...
> 
> I would like to start building my frame now, as I have all the pieces...I just would hate to start without the motor.


I have a Grainger outlet just down the street from my office; I called there, and they said that the 6Z906 has been discontinued, and they couldn't find any Grainger stores in the U.S. that had any available. 

They offered a direct replacement: model 1LNF7. It is 4RMP, comparable tourque, same mounting, but costs $80.00. 

Unless you can find one on eBay or something...you may have to go with the wiper motor, the rotisseree motor, or buy from MonsterGuts.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I know you guys all love the FCG but I cannot help to think that it looks incredibly bulky.
At Spencers and other such stores they have a cheap Chinese version
Gemmy.com: Floating Scary Ghost
Now this version has the LED black light over the ghost and three strings (head and two hands) that pull up and down. I have no idea what the limits on weight is, and I wanted to see how the gears and pulleys worked so I took mine apart but I never put it back together hehe.

I could create a schematic and possibly design a bigger and badder one (if needed). I think the Chinese version is a lot slicker than the phantasmechanics


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

DetroitGrass said:


> I think the Chinese version is a lot slicker than the phantasmechanics



Surely you jest..


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

DetroitGrass said:


> I think the Chinese version is a lot slicker than the phantasmechanics


It's a cute store bought prop, I have one and use it Halloween.
BUT-
What it is, is Gemmy's answer to the FCG, and it pales by comparison. I'm guessing that you've never seen a FCG in person? With the proper speed on the motor, the FCG has a slow, floating etherial quality that stops people in their tracks. It really is a crowd pleaser.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in agreement with RookieSpooker and ChrisW. We have one like the Gemmy Ghost and it's no where near as cool as the FCG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*That's the spirit!*



coal miner's ghost said:


> I have an open porch, but a lot of trees surrounding the front yard. Hopefully wind won't be too much of a factor.


Wind might be just what you're looking for, cmg. I have a similar situation with my front yard, and have often thought that a ghost, with its head and arms suspended from individual braches of the tree, might move around pretty nicely - unless there was a dead calm.

Since its always so dark under the tree, the LED eyes and black light glow could make that low-tech spook look pretty good. Yet another project, along with some woefully-in-need-of-an-upgrade tombstones, for me to tackle before Fall. 

Good luck with your ghost!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I lucked out today. I hope... I was talking to my Father-In-Law, and asked him if he had a rotisserie motor. He said no, but he did have a gear motor for an old Christmas deer prop, that he was going to use for a lighthouse, but I could have it if I wanted. It has the crank arm and everything, but I will change that out to be a little beefier. I might try using it, but it does look a little light. Even has a seperate plug in wired to it too, so I could add my blacklight to it. To building I go...
Here's some pics:










Here's a quick video:


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I can NEVER score stuff like that!! It LOOKS like it would do the job, but you can go ahead and test it and see if will lift a couple of pounds without straining.OR, you can send it to me and I'll do it for you...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Dioncia yes a wiper motor would work with reduced voltage.. I am too planning a FCG .. Either using a BBQ motor or wiper motor since i have both..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

MOnsterGuts sells an approriate replacement for the Dayton


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 5 volt walwart for the wiper motor that I am going to use.

Thank you.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

5 volts at the lowest speed should give you around 15 rpm based on the info on MonsterGuts
Voltage

3 volts on low would give approx 10 rpm


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Is that good? I'm electrically challenged.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well the standard FCG runs at around 6 rpm but i have seen wiper motors used at 5 volts and the movement looks really good so I wouldnt worry about it.. Worse case if yuo think its too fast get ahold of a lower voltage wall wart. I plan to run mine at 5 volts. Or the BBQ motor.. not sure which yet since i have about 4-5 of both


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Okay, here's a couple of questions. One, what is probably the best type of line for the ghost? Can anyone who's bought a rig from Pugsly tell me if their rig was ready to 'plug-n-play' as it were?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I bought a rig from pugsly and all I had to do was plug it in. I used regular fishing line 50 pound test. You have to make sure your line does not show up under black light. Apparently some lines do.
It works out great for me!!!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Okay then SM, one more for you or anyone else with a Pugsly rig. How much does your ghost/spook/marionette weigh? I've mentioned elsewhere before that I am thinking of using a 'Timmy' (Crow T. Robot's evil twin from MST3K)








Timmy's on the left, Crow on the right...

Anyway, I've been told by a reliable source that a full size Crow/Timmy weighs about 5 1/2 lbs. Those with a rig powered by a Daytona motor aren't able to handle it. Pugsly said that his motors are twice as powerful as the Daytonas. So, like I said, anyone with a Pugsly rig know how much weight their rig can handle?


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright...I'm also curious how much your ghost weights after you have built it. I just finished making my frame and testing it with the motor I got from my father-in-law. Now that I have it built, I think the motor will no doubt burn out while running during the Halloween season. Heres a pic of my frame










Heres a short video showing the frame assembly after I finished adding the arms and pullys. I used some clamps to add to the string to show motion, and add weight. The motor seems to pull hard while operating, I'm hoping the ghost weighs less than the clamps. I just have it supported by string right now to test. 

Sorry about the angle of the video...I had to turn the camera sideways to get the motion down. 



I held the clamps and the styrofoam head together at the same time and it seemed a little lighter, but with all the glue and cheesecloth, I'm sure it will be close.

Sorry RookieSpooker... got a little head start on ya!! 

Wow...lookie here...my 500th post...WOOHOO...some milestone huh!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow. Great job.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Yes I bought a rig from pugsly and all I had to do was plug it in. I used regular fishing line 50 pound test. You have to make sure your line does not show up under black light. Apparently some lines do.
> It works out great for me!!!


Just wanted to comment on this...
I used monofilament, starting out with 15 lb. and working my way through 25 lb. up to 50 lb. test. After a while of usage, it tends to tangle up or slip off the pulleys if you're using them and even break. Or if you're just using eyebolts, will eventually break from friction. Your best bet on the line is to get braided nylon, heavy duty line for ice fishing. It works perfectly. The brand I used was Polaris, 25 lb. test, and it lasted for several nights. It was still intact when I took the rig down. It costs a little more, but believe me it's well worth it.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with that, michigal. I have some braided line called Spiderwire and there is no breaking this stuff from friction. And, it's in no way reactive to black light.I'm gonna' be using it for the FCG and to secure the steeple on top of the roof.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey CMG, I was planning to loose the styrofoam head to save a little weight. I found a tutorial from a guy who made a hollow head using molding mesh. It's an aluminum screen you can get from the craft department at Walmart. Here is how his came out....











This is a link to the entire build


And, it's OK that you got a head start, it just gives me one more person to copy shamelessly from.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That looks awesome. 

The only problem I have with the spiderwire is I live in Arizona and it's no where to be found here. Any website we can visit to get it. 

Also, can it be used with an axeworthy ghost aswell?


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

You can get it from Bass Pro Shops or Cabella's or a million other online shops. Just google braided fishing line.

This stuff would be my ONLY choice for an axeworthy setup because it DOES NOT STRETCH!! Cotton, nylon, and everything else has some stretch to it, but Spiderwire may as well be a steel cable.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Agreed, RookieSpooker. That stuff is awesome. I just happened to get mine free from a buddy at work, so used the polaris. It's the same stuff, and is also invisible.

Dionicia, as was already mentioned, you can buy it from anywhere that sells hunting/fishing supplies. Even WalMart carries it. (Direct link to spiderwire at WalMart)


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I have another question. Is there something besides wire hangers you can use for the ghost?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

My fcg was pretty heavy as I used a styrofoam head, the rib cage of a blucky and some styrofoam hands along with the cheesecloth. It even worked with the blucky legs with a counter weight but I ended up ditching the legs as there's usually no place to hang the counter weight in the trees. So if weight is an issue, use a counter weight.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll have to admit I havent run my ghost for a whole night yet, maybe I will do that to see if the line holds up. As for the tangling, I have to tell you there are not pullys on puglys rigs. That is one of the reasons I bought it. No tangling to worry about. My husband is very mechanical and was pleased with what was sent. Like I said no pullys or strings to worry about. Great motor. I will run it a at night for a couple of nights and let you know if I have a problem. I dont forsee that I will though. As for the weight, well I dont own a scale so I wil have to take it to work and weigh it there. As soon as I have more info for you I will post again.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad Pugly doesn't use pulleys, but the stretching with monofilament is the issue. I took my pulleys off my home-built one and still had the friction, stretching and breakage till I switched to the braided nylon. Believe me, I was so frustrated I was about ready to grab some welding wire from work and use that (it wouldn't have worked, I know, but I was clutching at straws ).

It's not so much the weight, if the motor has enough torque per inch (which Pugsly's does), but often an issue of balance. I found I had to add small weights to the ends of the arms on mine to get the best performance. Others have to add a counterbalance at the rear. 

But you know, for all the setbacks, once you get it running, it is the absolute most awesome prop you can have.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

RookieSpooker said:


> Hey CMG, I was planning to loose the styrofoam head to save a little weight. I found a tutorial from a guy who made a hollow head using molding mesh. It's an aluminum screen you can get from the craft department at Walmart. Here is how his came out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, so do you know how much your ghost weighs?


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I really like the look of the FCG there Rookie...thanks for the link. I think the only downfall is with this aluminum mesh, you won't be able to add LED lights, Now I have to decide if I want the mesh or styrofoam...thanks....lol


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Jumping in a bit late, but I took apart a basic occilating fan and got a great motor for free with no wiring needed and the perfect slow speed...

I'm really behind on building my FCG and crypt, tho. Tree landing on our house during a storm sucked up some weekends and big $$$. 

Oh, and Thom... I was a big fan of MST3K during the Joel days... *sigh* Thanks for the memory!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

CMG, I think the LED eyes are still possible with the mesh head. A small glob of hot glue will mount the LED, and you would only need a tiny wire to carry the 3 volts needed to power them. This is just my humble opinion, but I think the foam head clashes with the transparent look of the rest of the figure.

I'm going with no LEDs in the eye. I while back, I found this other mesh head and the guy airbrushed some black paint on certain areas of the face (eyes, bottom of cheekbones, etc) to get a more realistic look...


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to Michaels today and looked at the wire mesh sculpting sheets they had there. A 12" x 24" piece was like $4.45. The way I figured, I'd need at least 3 of those to get a good head and a little chest/shoulders. I didn't get it yet...still thinking about it. Little pricey there.

I might go to Wal-Mart and see if they do have it cheaper! 

I do agree that the mesh would give it more of a see-through effect, which has really got me wanting to use it, but my wife bought me a styrofoam head from a local party store, and spent like $6 on it. Didn't keep the receipt, and I'd hate to make her feel bad...unless I could find another use for it...maybe just a static ghost or something.

As for the LED lights, I am kind of worried about the mounting of a battery onto the head for the LED's. Have to keep looking and thinking about it.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Oh, and Thom... I was a big fan of MST3K during the Joel days... *sigh* Thanks for the memory!


No problemo, and if I may go off-topic for just a second, are you aware of the movie riffing goodness that is RiffTrax?


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, you guys are making me sick that I can't make one of these for this year. Too many projects for this fall. Next year, watch out. I've used Spiderwire for (gasp) fishing. If multiple 20lb catfish can't bite through it, it should be more than strong enough. BTW, it's black already.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I just finished my rig today. I made it using a wiper motor and a 5 volt power supply from Monsterguts. 

Had to tweek the design on the arm because of the wiper motor but I can't wait to give it a run.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*That's a sweet looking rig. How is the motor working out with the power supply? I have a power window motor laying around that I think might work if I can get the voltage down.*


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I used the same motor and power supply last year for tombstone poppers and they did great. I got the whole wiper motor and power supply from Monsterguts and it was well worth it. I will take video of it as soon as I get the ghost hooked up. Still have to figure out how the line gets tied up.

I still have 3 12-volt wiper motors left and one of them is going to be used for my Axworthy Ghost set up. Now if only it wasn't so hot outside so I can get to work.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't wait to see it finished Dionicia! Great job! !


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I had to modify the crank arm but the good thing is that it didn't need to be bent after all. 

I still need to figure out how much line to cut and how to hang it. I wasn't able to find direction on any how-to. I'm going up to Home Depot later today to get wood and foam to build the mausoleum. I'll post video after I get the frame together.

Would anyone be able to help with how much fishing line to use and how to ties to the rig?

Thank you.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

dionicia said:


> I had to modify the crank arm but the good thing is that it didn't need to be bent after all.
> 
> I still need to figure out how much line to cut and how to hang it. I wasn't able to find direction on any how-to. I'm going up to Home Depot later today to get wood and foam to build the mausoleum. I'll post video after I get the frame together.
> 
> ...


Dionicia, just tie the lines to the holes in the fender washer on the crank arm. Use double knots so they won't loosen. I used about 8 ft. per line, and you can always trim or hide them later. Run the lines through the pulleys on the ends of the arms and through the one for her head; don't let the lines cross over each other on the way to their respective pulleys. Hang the rig and pull the lines down to straighten them. At this time you can attach some small weights (a few ounces each) to the lines and start the rig to test the motion. Look for things like binding at the fender washer, smooth movement at the pulleys and so on.
Nice work on that rig, BTW, looks very solid. I assume you're using the slow speed setting on the wiper motor - even with the 5VDC supply I found the motor turns at about 15 RPM. You may find that your ghost is moving a bit fast.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

dionicia said:


> I had to modify the crank arm but the good thing is that it didn't need to be bent after all.
> 
> I still need to figure out how much line to cut and how to hang it. I wasn't able to find direction on any how-to. I'm going up to Home Depot later today to get wood and foam to build the mausoleum. I'll post video after I get the frame together.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, dionicia. Perhaps this link below will help.

Roadside Haunt Prop How-tos


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Michigal. That is a great site.

I found that the arm was a bit too low for my needs.

On a good note, I found I didn't need to bend the new arm at all. Check it out. 

Also, I started working on the mausoleum for Lenore (Yup, that's her name). I know it doesn't look like much now but it's just the beginning.


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

Just thought I would give a few tricks I have found in using FCG's, as we love to use them whenever we can.

Instead of fishing line, try construction string, cut off what you need and dye it black by soaking it in some watered down black paint. The strings give you better stability, smother motion and makes storage much easier for next year.

Be sure to soak your cheese cloth in a heavy laundry detergent solution to get maximum glow power out of your black light. (No rinsing, just dry it carefully)

You don't need expensive pullies for the arms, just one, and that is used for the counter balance. You can use a good quality eyelet, however, I’m not sure how well it does with fishing line. 

Layer cheese cloth for depth, some shredded, some not.

FCG's work best indoors with no WIND, if you are looking for the ghostly effect as was it was intended from the original design. 

The motor mounting is the most critical part of the design, being perpendicular the the frame. Barbeque type motors have bearings in them that are designed for a load on on the shaft, not a lateral load. So if you want your ghost to run smooth and last for years, do the best you can to make the mounting secure and straight.

FCG's made with tall stands, and seen from some distance looks the most realistic. We love to put them in rooms seen from the outside of the house, as the look is awesome and people seem most amazed at seeing them in this setting.

I think I covered all of the critical points of the FCG tips, if I can remember more, I'll post them. I think we are building a few more right now, and I can check to see if I can snap some pics. These are the $30-$40 version, and I know the ones we have had have lasted 10 years or so. Simple is often reliable.

An FCG shouldn’t cost you more than $30-$40, if you are a good shopper.

I Hope these tips are useful for anyone making an FCG.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Lobo, do you mean the Ghost itself should be no more than $40 or the whole thing rig and all?


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

the entire rig and all


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I figured as much. The most expensive part of the build for me has been the wiper motor.


----------



## puterdoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Just a couple of quick notes from my FCG that I built two years ago. 

I built a PVC frame from 1 1/2" PVC to support the mechanism for the FCG. Mine is running indoors in our front window. I found some black felt type material at the local fabric shop that I use as a back drop to hide the frame and the inside of the house. Looks fantastic.

For the support lines, I am using long black shoe laces (bbot type). They fit the pulleys perfect and I have had no issues with them popping out of the pulley wheels. I had this issue when I first started testing. I attach to the ghost's hands and head using short (8") fishing leaders that are black. They were made with swivels in them and work great.

To get the full ghostly affect, you have to soak the cheese cloth in laundry soap/water solution. It does not take long. Don't throw it in the drier to dry or it will shrink up to nothing.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

LOBO...I saw your post and it might be too late now, but was gonna ask ya anyway. I soaked my cheesecloth in detergent, but I did rinse it out and dry it. I haven't tried it under a blacklight yet. Should I spray the ghost down with a solution of detergent and water and let it dry? I can't soak the whole thing because of the wires now?

My most expensive part was the aluminum for the frame... I think the total of my FCG is about $40 to $50... motor was donated to me by my father in law.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOBO, where do you get construction string? Lowes or somewhere like that?


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

That’s one tip I did forget to mention, that you can spray the cheese cloth after your ghost is hung, to create a more highlights based on lighting. I am glad you brought that up. 

I have also used an air brush, using fluorescent paint to give some additional depth. Be careful not to overdo it though.

If you are using the construction line, and you have soaked it, I have found that it doesn’t absorb the detergent, and if it did, I didn’t notice it on any of the ones that we have built. So I believe you should be ok.

The construction line can be purchased at a Lowes, Home Depot, most hardware stores. It comes in several colors. It is the type used for pulling a line and creating a level reference in masonry, carpentry, landscaping, etc. Very strong stuff, also, burn the end with a lighter after cutting it, so it won’t fray. hmm fray.. wonder if I spelled that right


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

LOBO said:


> I have also used an air brush, using fluorescent paint to give some additional depth. Be careful not to overdo it though.



*I have reviewed a lot of FCG's over the past year, and I have realized that going back over certain parts with an airbrush loaded with flat black can do as much for depth as highlighting with fluorescents. I have seen some of these things look washed out by too much "glow stuff", and not enough shadows.

Thanks for all the great tips, LOBO.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks LOBO! will check it out!!


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

The FCG was my first project too. I have it up every year and I ALWAYS get tons of compliments. One thing I did that looks really cool is to put some color changing LED's in the eyes. Looks really good. I got mine at Cowlacious Designs and have had no problems with them.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Update on my FCG. I just got her hung with the fishing wire and thankfully the line is invisible. Only problem now is she is a bit fast even with a 5 amp power supply. I'm gonna see if I can find an inexpensive way to slow her down. Any suggestions?


----------



## shrmndlit (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all first time posting. I just wanted to tell everyone that is having a motor problem that walz mart has grill rotisserie for 15 bucks. I had already built my frame using the original design. I hacked the motor housing apart and tossed it in the rig. The box said it could carry a 50 pound load. I tried to stop the motor with my hand and found it had plenty of juice. not sure of rpm but the movement is better the most on youtube very slow a errie. Anyway just my two cents if I can help anyone let me know.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Update on my FCG. I just got her hung with the fishing wire and thankfully the line is invisible. Only problem now is she is a bit fast even with a 5 amp power supply. I'm gonna see if I can find an inexpensive way to slow her down. Any suggestions?


dionicia - What type of fishing line are you using and are you having any problems with it glowing?


----------



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Thought I'd throw in that I always use a small fan in an enclosed area in front of my fcg. Adds a small billowy look that I like.

Also thought I'd mention for a heart to use a safety blinker made for people that walk at night or put on bicycles. I place it behind the fabric so the glare is reduced.


----------

